# soy beans ?



## WOODRUFF LOFT (Nov 18, 2009)

Are soy beans good for pigeons? I was told by someone that they are not. I don't see them in the brand of feed I use. Woodruff Loft


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, but you have to have them roasted.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Roasted they are a great source of protien for them.
Also, welcome to Pigeon-Talk Don


----------



## WOODRUFF LOFT (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the information, also thank you Becky


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, roast them. Raw soy is poison to them.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Don , roasted they eat them. Give me a call sometime this weekend . We need to talk.
Rick


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I was at the our Co-op picking up pigeon feed, they also dry grains, corn & soy beans for the local farmers, and one of the workers told me next time to drive around back and shovel up the loose soy beans on the ground because the local feral pigeons loved eating them and come back daily to feed.

These beans are raw and I was wondering why these pigeons survived if the beans are poisonous? Is it possible that a pigeon, over time, can build up an immunity to the soy bean? Or is it just a slow progress til the end? 

My pigeons love soy beans but I would only feed the roasted.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Maybe he/she doesn't like feral pigeons - or is just unaware of the potential danger?

Personally, all I know about it is what I have read online in regard to undesirable effects on humans. It seems (to my unscientific mind) they have a detrimental but maybe gradual effect on the human system. Could be similar for pigeons, without anything as immediate as symptoms of severe illness.

I wouldn't want to take any chances, though

John


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

John_D said:


> Maybe he/she doesn't like feral pigeons - or is just unaware of the potential danger?
> 
> Personally, all I know about it is what I have read online in regard to undesirable effects on humans. It seems (to my unscientific mind) they have a detrimental but maybe gradual effect on the human system. Could be similar for pigeons, without anything as immediate as symptoms of severe illness.
> 
> ...



Thanks John for answering  

I think the workers are of the mind set that " it's just a pigeon" and they most likely don't know the effects that the raw soy beans have. 
These are the same people that asked if I would sell a few pigeons to a customer to train his dog, that kinda tells ya right there the ranking of pigeons in their minds. 

I myself would never endanger any animal  so I had no intention of collecting the "free" soy beans, besides even if they weren't hazardous not telling what health problems the beans would come with because I'm sure the ferals poop on them while dining.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

John_D said:


> Maybe he/she doesn't like feral pigeons - or is just unaware of the potential danger?
> 
> *Personally, all I know about it is what I have read online in regard to undesirable effects on humans. It seems (to my unscientific mind) they have a detrimental but maybe gradual effect on the human system*. Could be similar for pigeons, without anything as immediate as symptoms of severe illness.
> 
> ...


you learn something new every day


----------

